
PFOA and PFOS Cause Lower Sperm Counts and Smaller Penises, Study Finds - pulisse
https://theintercept.com/2018/11/30/pfoa-and-pfos-cause-lower-sperm-counts-and-smaller-penises-study-finds/
======
mrhappyunhappy
To what degree do frying pans have a role in this, if any?

~~~
hour_glass
Many frying pans are coated with perfluorinated compounds. You would also see
these on many other non-stick coatings like goretex product for example.
Exposure from frying pans and jackets will be much lower than people near
industrial sources. However, these compounds are extremely persistent and will
accumulate in your body throughout your whole lifetime. This is definitely
something people should be concerned about.

